# Australian Gathering!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ryanoles (Aug 4, 2004)

That sounds great Siddah, hopefully you can turn this into something.


----------



## Sunnybun (Oct 17, 2004)

im interested


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah - probably count me in....

Believe.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, I'm in Melbourne, but I've been meaning to go to Sydney for a while. I'd be interested.


----------



## nikk (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm another Melbournite, and I'm interested - When are you thinking of having this thing?


----------



## Musicologist (Jun 7, 2004)

:stu


----------



## adordan (Oct 15, 2005)

I'd come! I'm from QLD


----------



## adordan (Oct 15, 2005)

bump!


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

im flying to sydney from frankfurt next tuesda. ill be up for meeting after 1 jan


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm interested, depending on the date though.


----------



## paneon (Jul 11, 2006)

Well... when the person who's trying to organise the gathering moves to the
other side of the planet, I think it's a safe bet that it's off... Besides, I'm not
entirely certain if the residents of a _certain_ somewhat lazy country have
managed a 'city'-level SAS gathering yet, let alone a 'national' one...
:lol

(-paneon)
"would love to see someone prove him to be 100% incorrect..."


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

given its 2 years since he posted it I think it is off....


----------



## avro` (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm interested


----------

